
Wall-O-Tron, the Interactive Rock Climbing Wall - ch
http://hackaday.com/2013/06/26/wall-o-tron-the-interactive-rock-climbing-wall/
======
cnisyg
A Finnish university built something similar, but instead of touch sensitive
holds and LEDs, they use a camera and a projector:

[http://www.augmentedclimbing.com](http://www.augmentedclimbing.com)

------
personjerry
Technically, all rock climbing walls are interactive, aren't they?

